# 2006 Passat 2.0T rear brake change -- need help



## greatmac27 (Jan 25, 2009)

I thought I would be a good husband and replace the brakes for my wife when she complained of a slight squeal when braking.
Ive always owned american trucks and brake jobs on them take about 20 mins. once you get it on the jack.
What was I thinking trying to do this on her car??
I got the car on jack stands, had the tires of, removed the caliper carrier and have now run into the triple square bolts. Im waiting on the Snap-On guy hes the only guy in my state that has a 14mm Triple square. No retailers, hell I cant even find one on ebay.
Once I removed the caliper carriers and pulled the pads I noticed the inside pad on the drivers side has NO material left on it. The other 3 rear pads had at least 1/2 inch of material remaining.
So obviously the rotor is shot and will need replaced. But I cant get the caliper carrier off to remove the rotor till I get the 14mm Triple square.
My question is "Am I going to run into any more random tools that are needed to remove the rotor"
and apparently the piston cant be pushed back in with a C-Clamp to a position where you can fit it over the new pads. Any suggestions on a home remedy here. Or am I gonna have to do that VAG-com thing.
Thanks a ton for any help I get


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2006 Passat 2.0T rear brake change -- need help (greatmac27)*

If the Passat is like the MKV you need a super short 14mm triple square bit to get at the top set o' bolts...order one from Metalnerd website..way shorter than Snapon (even after I dremel cut the bit part short as possible was still too long to get tools in there to be able to get the kinda force on it you need to break those bolts loose)...and the Metal nerd is $20 delivered..Snapon was $38 off the truck I had to chase down!







Now that you have the bit to do the job..on to the bolts..they are "stretch torque one time use bolts"...So buy 4 from your local dealer B4 you attempt rotor replacement....They are super hard to get loose...I sprayed some PB Blaster on the tips of these bolts behind the rotors...use the little red tube that comes with the Balster to get a shot on em....let it set for a while...then bear down...I put a piece of pipe on my breaker bar (no way to get impact gun up there)...and finally got em loose...helps to raise rear of car super high if you don't have lift so you can use long handled tool. On install...again super tight..only 66 ft lb on mine...+ 1/4 turn!....It's that 1/4 turn that'll get you...had to have my bro-in-law push with his foot while I pulled like mad, to get that last bit!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2006 Passat 2.0T rear brake change -- need help (greatmac27)*

If the Passat is like the MKV you need a super short 14mm triple square bit to get at the top set o' bolts...order one from Metalnerd website..way shorter than Snapon (even after I dremel cut the bit part short as possible was still too long to get tools in there to be able to get the kinda force on it you need to break those bolts loose)...and the Metal nerd is $20 delivered..Snapon was $38 off the truck I had to chase down!







Now that you have the bit to do the job..on to the bolts..they are "stretch torque one time use bolts"...So buy 4 from your local dealer B4 you attempt rotor replacement....They are super hard to get loose...I sprayed some PB Blaster on the tips of these bolts behind the rotors...use the little red tube that comes with the Blaster to get a shot on em....let it set for a while...then bear down...I put a piece of pipe on my breaker bar (no way to get impact gun up there)...and finally got em loose...helps to raise rear of car super high if you don't have lift so you can use long handled tool. On install...again super tight..only 66 ft lb on mine...+ 1/4 turn!....It's that 1/4 turn that'll get you...had to have my bro-in-law push with his foot while I pulled like mad, to get that last bit!














Good luck!..VW if you're "listening" this is a piss poor design! On the MKIV and my B5 Passat you could change rear rotors w/o touchin the caliper carriers...why not keep that design?


----------



## greatmac27 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: 2006 Passat 2.0T rear brake change -- need help (greatmac27)*

i got the 14mm triple square from the snap on guy.
He only had the Blue point brand (generic) same warranty. He even brought to my house since he was at the shop close by where I tried to take the car to get fixed. the shop had it for 4 hrs before calling and tellin me they needed the triple square also. The snap on guy sold me the one they ordered since I called him first and he only had the one on the truck.
They wanted 200 for the rear axle with rotor replacement on the driver side. Not bad but they couldnt do it. morons.
Snap on dude wanted 9 bucks for it and I gave him 20 since he delivered it. Even let me test fit before he left.
Now Im waiting on bolts and rotor from 1stvw parts dot com.
Rotor there is 45 Oreilly wanted 95. No tellin what the dealer would want since they charge 80 bucks to aim headlights. lol


----------



## greatmac27 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: 2006 Passat 2.0T rear brake change -- need help (greatmac27)*

now i cant get the piston compressed. the tool that everyone suggests dont have the correct disc. I need the 3 notch that are spaced at 120 degrees apart.
Now my car is stuck on the block cause its late and I cant get the dam thing to retract.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

READ THIS THREAD BEFORE YOU DAMAGE YOUR REAR CALIPERS!!!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3865092


----------



## greatmac27 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: 2006 Passat 2.0T rear brake change -- need help (greatmac27)*

and to make things worse I somehow have punctured the boot the piston sits in.
Now I cant even put it back together and drive it because if I have no pressure in my breaking system.
Ive found a caliper repair kit with pins.
its on 1stveparts dot com but I cant tell from the image if the pic shows the boot or what it exactly is.
What a debacle !!!!!!!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2006 Passat 2.0T rear brake change -- need help (greatmac27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greatmac27* »_and to make things worse I somehow have punctured the boot the piston sits in.
Now I cant even put it back together and drive it because if I have no pressure in my breaking system.
Ive found a caliper repair kit with pins.
its on 1stveparts dot com but I cant tell from the image if the pic shows the boot or what it exactly is.
What a debacle !!!!!!!
 Anyone who thinks buying a Bentley manual B4 picking up wrenches and workin on their VW's ought to read this post!


----------



## greatmac27 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: 2006 Passat 2.0T rear brake change -- need help (spitpilot)*

good news: the piston boot is basically a dust cover and Im getting the fluid from the seal being forced out along with the piston. So add another 40 bucks to repair costs (2 new boots and seals) and a tube of lube.
That finally was all i wanted with this brake job. Car was sent on a truck to a authorized repair guy here in town (not the dealer).
He is 350 bucks cheaper and doing the same work.


----------

